# a youtube massmonster rick piana



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

just came across this dude, anyone watch his vids? or no who he is is he a pro anyone know's of, or just a random?

he seems to have a whole series or 2 so just wondering if hes some sort of celeb in usa or something?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

He's a big lad


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

He does good vids, fooking loaded aswell! have you seen his arm workout vid where he is curling and doing tricep extensions with an olympic bar with 2 plates a side? nutter!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I think he's just rich so pays for these videos to be made to feed his ego...

Which is EXACTLY what I would do..


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

Thread about him on the IFBB Pro section of BB.com atm http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=149337263

Looks like a bit of a unit!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

this guys fukin huge , i put a vid up last night on here he talks a bit about his steroid use.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

jakob said:


> Thread about him on the IFBB Pro section of BB.com atm http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=149337263
> 
> Looks like a bit of a unit!


real big guy, but the picture here isn't doing him any favours


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Parts of him look synthol enhanced anyone else think ?


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Parts of him look synthol enhanced anyone else think ?


His arms definitely imo.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

jakob said:


> Thread about him on the IFBB Pro section of BB.com atm http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=149337263
> 
> Looks like a bit of a unit!


Never heard of him before but he looks awful in some of those pics!


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Tris are definatley flooded with synthol looks a bit Greg ValentinoESQUE


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

jakob said:


> His arms definitely imo.


 Was kinda thinking this, the muscle bellies in his tris especially seem so full both relaxed and when he was contracting doing pushdowns. Still amazing shape all the same.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

J H said:


> Never heard of him before but he looks awful in some of those pics!


Tbh he does look awful there. I say that though, because in his videos he looks awesome.


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

RS86 said:


> Was kinda thinking this, the muscle bellies in his tris especially seem so full both relaxed and when he was contracting doing pushdowns. Still amazing shape all the same.


Yeah his tri's are what give it away really. Definitely in good shape in those vids he's a big fker to say the least!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Mey said:


> Tbh he does look awful there. I say that though, because in his videos he looks awesome.


Yeah he definitely looks a lot better in those vids! What a monster.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Tri's def look synthol flooded when he's doing the cable bicep crucifix the hang on them is just insane. I think he looks awesome tbh.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

And those tattoos under his armpits must have killed! Just thought I'd add.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> Parts of him look synthol enhanced anyone else think ?


I agree those triceps are looking a bit tooooo full


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

J H said:


> Never heard of him before but he looks awful in some of those pics!


A think he looks flat for his size on there and watery skin, fukd his cut up? And defo some oil in them guns, looks much better in his vids. I thought he look better on stage like?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Even his neck in the vids is huge, he's just mass from the ears down. Maybe that stage pic is old cos he looks much better on the vids.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Even his neck in the vids is huge, he's just mass from the ears down. Maybe that stage pic is old cos he looks much better on the vids.


Yeah I think the pics are quite old.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

No dought about it the guy is a fcukin unit!

But if we all had the time an money that he does we would all be a fcukin unit lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I dislike him, also his back looks [email protected] compared to the rest of his upper body.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

he must be sponsored my mutant supps i take it lol, some other guys whos on his vids are all mutant aswell






mr olympia 2012


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hes very big +_+


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sambuca said:


> hes very big +_+


musnt take him long to get through 1 of those huge 6.8kg bags of mutant mass,


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

his arms look awesome but i can imagine its a big sacrifice being that big. He sounds out of breath sitting down in some of the vids.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yeh iv read he loaded tho so wont be that much of a sacrifice lol theres plenty in his wallet.

his 100rep set lateral raises do him in abit here like.


----------

